# Anyone play 'Superpower 2' on Windows 7?



## FatManSam (Jun 26, 2012)

I just bought this game and it won't let me run the game on Win 7 :'(
Windows compatibility mode won't solve anything. Does anyone play this on Win 7 and if so how did you get the damn thing to work?

Cheers.


----------



## Aastii (Jun 26, 2012)

Have you got the game updated to 1.4?


----------



## FatManSam (Jun 27, 2012)

I did install an update, though the readme is saying v1.0


----------



## pjhodg20 (Feb 12, 2014)

So if you update the game to 1.4, it works on windows 7??


----------



## Okedokey (Feb 12, 2014)

pjhodg20 said:


> So if you update the game to 1.4, it works on windows 7??



Usually you should update your game either way.  Its one of the few things that always benefits (unless its a drm update only).  ALso, right click on the executable and select properties, compatiability, and select windows xp sp3.


----------



## pjhodg20 (Feb 12, 2014)

I haven't actually bought the game yet. I have windows 7 and I wanted to make sure it would work before I got it.


----------

